# What fish foods do you use?



## Thomas McMillan (15 Sep 2008)

I've always used good ol' TetraMin but I know there are others that people must use. Just interested to know what food you use, why you like it/don't like it and for what fish.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Sep 2008)

Tetra Prima pellets and flake  (bagged from a seller on ebay Â£6 for 3 big bags)
King british catfish algae pellets (cos I bought them when I bought the tank in 2006)
Frozen bloodworm (5 blister packs for a tenner from P@H)
Mix of flake from Wilko (Â£2 for a flowerpot sized tub.  I mix the Tetra flake into it)
Peas

AC


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Sep 2008)

Artemia, granular food and flake from TA Aquaculture.  Lots of frozen foods too.


----------



## Luketendo (16 Sep 2008)

Tetra Pro Crisp Colour
Tetra Prima
JBL Nova Pleco


----------



## san-ho-zay (16 Sep 2008)

Aquarian Flake
Nutrafin Spirulina
Variety Sinking Wafer (rarely now because my barbs pounce and chew them like gobstoppers)
Tetra Fresh Delica Brine-shrimp etc. (handy alternative to frozen and the fish love these)
Veg - cucumber (very popular), cooked shelled peas
Freeze-dried daphnia & bloodworm
Frozen - don't get these as often as I should


----------



## beeky (16 Sep 2008)

I've use Tetramin as well although I also get Aquarian sometimes because the local sainsburys sell it! Also frozen brineshrimp and bloodworm. I've found that my fish will only take daphnia if it's live and they refuse all freeze dried food. Do I just have fussy fish?


----------



## Egmel (16 Sep 2008)

Tetra prima granules
Tetra min flake
Hikari Algae wafers
King British Algae Wafers
Aqua One Vege Wafers
Ocean nutrition frozen brine shrimp and blood worms (I now cook these before using as I think they might have been responsible for giving my guppies internal parasites    )
Various Veg (mainly cucumber and courgette but generally a little bit of whatever I'm having!)

Though since my new set up I've stuck to the dried/prepared foods until the fish are a bit more settled.


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Sep 2008)

frozen brineshrimp
frozen bloodworm
tetramin crisps
nutrafin max flake
nutrafin spirulina algae
tetrapro veg
hikari cichlid excel pellets.


----------



## tanker (17 Sep 2008)

it seems like most people feed a variety of food. i just use dried flakes for my tetras.


----------



## nickyc (17 Sep 2008)

I use a mixture of granules and pellets and fry food when I'm being lazy - no particular brand though, whatever I've got.  Other times I buy a lot of live food - I really notice the difference in colours on my fish and my cories are much more active when they're getting plenty of wriggling bloodworms and tubifex!


----------



## Simon D (23 Dec 2008)

Wow hat's opened my eyes! 

I've just been feeding dry flakes, dried blood worm, catfish pellets and algae wafers. 

All dried feeds, maybe I'll try some live/frozen foods, see how they react to that! 

I have fed veg too but only once or twice and now thinking about it they did like it!!


----------



## Behold (23 Dec 2008)

I use either King British or Tetramin Flakes
King british Algae Wafers and Pellets
P@H Bloodworm (Frozen) also the Brine Shrimp. 
Artimis and Tropical Mixed Frozen from MHA
Live Bloodworm when i can
Zuchinni and peas 
Maris Pipers at times...

Keep meaning to try earthworm.


----------



## altaaffe (24 Dec 2008)

Due to having MTS I keep SA Cichlids, African Cichlids and a host of other fish as well as running 2 CO2 injected planted so
Dry foods: 
Tetra ProColour & Veg, Prima, Doromin
Hikari Gold & Veg, Algae wafers, sinking cat wafers & pellets, microwafers, microgranules, firstbites
New Life Spectrum
JMC cat pellets

Wet foods:
Homemade mix (includes whitefish, prawns, carrot, peas, courgette, garlic)
Courgette, peas, cucumber, orange, apple.
Frozen bloodworm, brineshrimp, baby brine
Prawns


----------



## slakey (24 Dec 2008)

Aquarian Tropical flake food (need to find something better that doesn't have fish meal in it)
Hikari Algae Wafers (going to stop using because of fish meal)
JMC Catfish Pellets (again trying to get rid of because fish meal)
New Life Spectrum H2O stable wafers (best food you can get is New Life Spectrum)


----------

